
Rugged 'mountains' taller than Everest lurk deep inside Earth - pseudolus
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2019/03/rugged-mountains-taller-everest-lurk-deep-inside-earth/
======
Animats
Oh, 450 miles down.

I first thought they were talking about some place like LA, which is flat with
occasional rock outcroppings. That's a mountain range that silted up.

------
mirimir
tl;dr Some areas of the boundary between the upper and lower mantle are
littered with huge (~10 km scale) fragments of subducted crust.

Edit: I recall reading, some years ago, that oceanic crust sometimes fragments
during subduction. Using seismic tomography, one can sometimes see pieces that
have separated from subducting slabs. Otherwise, the slab just becomes less
well defined with increasing depth.

~~~
teilo
Dashing my hopes for a journey to the center of the earth.

~~~
hnthroaway1926
maybe we just need to dig shallow tunnels and wait a few million years for
them to be pulled under

------
plink
National Geographic hosts one of the most superfluously code-encrufted
websites on earth, thus it's unintentionally fitting that their article on
subterranean topography references a subject abysmal.

